# Mirrors Edge - Free on iTunes for iPhone



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirrors Edge - Free on iTunes for iPhone

etc


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Got it this morning, not a bad game.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Also free for iPad. Been playing it just now - very good, although the controls can be a little tricky.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Quite a good game imo, Some bits are frustrating though :lol:


----------

